# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Leias Rolle wäre dieselbe, würde Carrie Fisher noch leben



## Darkmoon76 (17. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Leias Rolle wäre dieselbe, würde Carrie Fisher noch leben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Leias Rolle wäre dieselbe, würde Carrie Fisher noch leben*


----------



## Lucatus (18. November 2019)

hoffe in 10-20 Jahre hat jmd. anderes die Star Wars Rechte und erklärt 7 8 9 für nicht canon und macht ein richtiges Sequel ohne politische Agenda und Quoten Chras


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2019)

Haben die Filme denn eine "politische Agenda" und Quotenchars? Bzw: macht das die Filme schlecht?
- Ist Aliens beispielsweise ein schlechter Film? Beverly Hills Cop? Django (Tarantino)? Onkel Tom's Hütte? Animal Farm? 1984? Metropolis?


----------



## Riesenhummel (18. November 2019)

Wäre ein Held mit weißer Hautfarbe und blonden Haaren der von vielen naiven Hausfrauen angehimmelt wird nicht auch politisch?


----------



## Frullo (18. November 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> hoffe in 10-20 Jahre hat jmd. anderes die Star Wars Rechte und erklärt 7 8 9 für nicht canon und macht ein richtiges Sequel ohne politische Agenda und Quoten Chras



Ist Kanon, finde Dich damit ab - egal wer die Rechte in 10-20 Jahren hat (mal abgesehen davon dass es vollkommen unrealistisch ist, dass Disney diese jemals abgibt oder derart in finanzielle Not gerät, dass diese veräussert werden müssten...).

Und selbst wenn 7-9 dann mit einer neuen Geschichte neu gedreht werden würden: Da Carrie Fisher tot ist, ist ein Wiedersehen mit den Helden der OT nur noch mit CGI möglich - nein, danke. 

So oder so: Die Skywalker-Saga findet dieses Jahr endlich ihr Ende, zum Guten oder zum Schlechten - und immerhin das, egal was man von 7-9 halten mag, ist gut so.


----------



## Lucatus (18. November 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ist Kanon, finde Dich damit ab - egal wer die Rechte in 10-20 Jahren hat (mal abgesehen davon dass es vollkommen unrealistisch ist, dass Disney diese jemals abgibt oder derart in finanzielle Not gerät, dass diese veräussert werden müssten...).
> 
> Und selbst wenn 7-9 dann mit einer neuen Geschichte neu gedreht werden würden: Da Carrie Fisher tot ist, ist ein Wiedersehen mit den Helden der OT nur noch mit CGI möglich - nein, danke.
> 
> So oder so: Die Skywalker-Saga findet dieses Jahr endlich ihr Ende, zum Guten oder zum Schlechten - und immerhin das, egal was man von 7-9 halten mag, ist gut so.



wenn kathlyn kennedy sich jetzt auch noch in die Serien einmischt kann ich dir versichern das Disney mit Star wars in 5 Jahren kein großes Geld mehr generieren wird


----------



## Lucatus (18. November 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Haben die Filme denn eine "politische Agenda" und Quotenchars? Bzw: macht das die Filme schlecht?
> - Ist Aliens beispielsweise ein schlechter Film? Beverly Hills Cop? Django (Tarantino)? Onkel Tom's Hütte? Animal Farm? 1984? Metropolis?



da haben die ein Teil zur story oder zu tollen Szenen beigetragen aber solche chars wie Ros hatten 0 mit der Story zu tun und wirkten einfach in den Film reingeprügelt


----------



## Frullo (18. November 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> wennkathlyn kennedy sich jetzt auch noch in die Serien einmischt kann ich dirversichern das Disney mit Star wars in 5 Jahren kein großes Geld mehrgenerieren wird



Kathleen Kennedy hat nunmal das Sagen bei Lucasfilm, ob einem das gefällt oder nicht. Und bei den Episoden 7 und 8 mag man davon halten, was man will, ein finanzieller Erfolg waren sie allemal. Man darf ihr sicherlich auch vorhalten, dass sie bei der neuen Trilogie nicht von Anfang an für Kontinuität gesorgt hat. Aber nicht alles, was unter ihrer Führung in Sachen Star Wars rausgekommen ist, war schlecht: Rogue One kam sowohl bei Kritikern als auch bei Fans gut an. Solo war an sich kein schlechter Film, litt aber vermutlich an den Nachwehen von Episode 8 und schlechtem Timing. Und Mandalorian, eine Serie die nunmal auch unter ihrer Schirmherrschaft entsteht, erfüllt augenscheinlich die Erwartungen der Zuschauer. Wieviel Einfluss sie dann tatsächlich auf das „Star Wars Tagesgeschäft“ ausübt, bleibt unklar. Mir scheint es ja eher so zu sein, als würde sie im Vergleich zu George Lucas weitaus weniger kreative Kontrolle ausüben – für mich wirkt es so, als ob sie eher vorgibt, was sie drin haben will, jedoch weniger wie es denn nun tatsächlich implementiert werden soll. 

Als Produzentin kann sie auf jeden Fall viele Erfolge ausweisen. Was sie nicht ist: Ein Geschichten-Erzähler wie George Lucas.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. November 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> wenn kathlyn kennedy sich jetzt auch noch in die Serien einmischt kann ich dir versichern das Disney mit Star wars in 5 Jahren kein großes Geld mehr generieren wird







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OPcod8IS214

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Star Wars ist eine der wertvollsten Marken der Welt


----------



## Lucatus (18. November 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Kathleen Kennedy hat nunmal das Sagen bei Lucasfilm, ob einem das gefällt oder nicht. Und bei den Episoden 7 und 8 mag man davon halten, was man will, ein finanzieller Erfolg waren sie allemal. Man darf ihr sicherlich auch vorhalten, dass sie bei der neuen Trilogie nicht von Anfang an für Kontinuität gesorgt hat. Aber nicht alles, was unter ihrer Führung in Sachen Star Wars rausgekommen ist, war schlecht: Rogue One kam sowohl bei Kritikern als auch bei Fans gut an. Solo war an sich kein schlechter Film, litt aber vermutlich an den Nachwehen von Episode 8 und schlechtem Timing. Und Mandalorian, eine Serie die nunmal auch unter ihrer Schirmherrschaft entsteht, erfüllt augenscheinlich die Erwartungen der Zuschauer. Wieviel Einfluss sie dann tatsächlich auf das „Star Wars Tagesgeschäft“ ausübt, bleibt unklar. Mir scheint es ja eher so zu sein, als würde sie im Vergleich zu George Lucas weitaus weniger kreative Kontrolle ausüben – für mich wirkt es so, als ob sie eher vorgibt, was sie drin haben will, jedoch weniger wie es denn nun tatsächlich implementiert werden soll.
> 
> Als Produzentin kann sie auf jeden Fall viele Erfolge ausweisen. Was sie nicht ist: Ein Geschichten-Erzähler wie George Lucas.



Rogu one war so gut gewesen weil kennedy eine Zeit lang arbeitsunfähig war und den Film somit nicht versauen konnte. bei the mandalorian hat sie bis jetzt zum glück auch nicht viel mitsprache recht gehabt. der 9 Teil wird aufjedenfall schlecht werden und schon seit solo gehen immer weniger Leute bei Star Wars in die Kinos weil man sich einfach zu sehr von der Qualität der Filme verarscht fühlt. 2 3 weitere schlechte Star wars Filme und da ist es egal wie toll die Marke eins war. man wird auch jetzt schon bei 9 merken das wieder weniger Zuschauer in die Kinos gehen das einzige was das Disney Star Wars noch retten kann sind die Serien und das auch nur wenn kennedy mit ihren "the force is femal" bullshit sich nicht in die Serien einmischt.


----------



## Frullo (18. November 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> Rogu one war so gut gewesen weil kennedy eine Zeit lang arbeitsunfähig war und den Film somit nicht versauen konnte.



Quelle? 



Lucatus schrieb:


> bei the mandalorian hat sie bis jetzt zum glück auch nicht viel mitsprache recht gehabt.



Quelle 2? 



Lucatus schrieb:


> der 9 Teil wird aufjedenfall schlecht werden und schon seit solo gehen immer weniger Leute bei Star Wars in die Kinos weil man sich einfach zu sehr von der Qualität der Filme verarscht fühlt.



Wenn Du Dir so sicher bist, solltest Du unbedingt an der Börse spekulieren – wenn das was Du hier behauptest nicht reines Hirngespinst ist, dürftest Du mit Termingeschäften einen schönen Gewinn einfahren… 



Lucatus schrieb:


> 2 3 weitere schlechte Star wars Filme und da ist es egal wie toll die Marke eins war. man wird auch jetzt schon bei 9 merken das wieder weniger Zuschauer in die Kinos gehen das einzige was das Disney Star Wars noch retten kann sind die Serien und das auch nur wenn kennedy mit ihren "the force is femal" bullshit sich nicht in die Serien einmischt.



Natürlich ist jeder zu seiner Meinung berechtigt und jede Prognose – wie fundiert sie auch sein mag – hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Aber einzig Solo hat bisher an den Kinokassen gefloppt, daher wäre ich persönlich etwas zurückhaltender mit irgendwelchen Vorhersagen. Ich mag ja das, was Abrams bisher mit Star Wars gemacht hat auch nicht sonderlich, aber ich räume ihm zumindest den Zweifel ein. Wie 9 tatsächlich wird, wird sich zeigen…


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. November 2019)

> Er wollte unbedingt genau dieselbe Story erzählen, welche es auf die Leinwand geschafft hätte, würde Carrie Fisher noch leben. Und er findet es fantastisch, dass dies auch geklappt hat.



Das widerspricht zu 100% dieser Meldung: So hätte Leias Rolle ursprünglich ausgesehen.


> Carrie Fishers Bruder Todd erklärte, dass Leias Rolle eigentlich viel umfangreicher ausgefallen wäre.


Ist auch erst 11 Tage alt die Meldung.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. November 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> Rogu one war so gut gewesen weil kennedy eine Zeit lang arbeitsunfähig war und den Film somit nicht versauen konnte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manchmal weiß ich echt nicht wie man auf so einen Quark noch einigermaßen sinnvoll antworten soll.


----------



## Lucatus (18. November 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 "Sie waren in schrecklichen Schwierigkeiten": "Rogue One"-Retter spricht erstmals über "Star Wars"-Spin-off - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de

2 werf ich jetzt einfach mal so in den Raum weil die bist jetzt alles was mit Star wars zu tun hat einfach vergeigt hat und die ersten 2 folgen von the mandalorian wirklich gut sind 

und ja solo ist der erste film der finanziel gefloppt ist aber nach 2 schlechten filmen von den einer wirklich grotten schlecht war braucht man sich auch nicht wundern wenn sich die Zuschauer nicht länger verarschen lassen wollen und ich denke das wird man auch bei 9 merken


----------



## Frullo (19. November 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> 1 "Sie waren in schrecklichen Schwierigkeiten": "Rogue One"-Retter spricht erstmals über "Star Wars"-Spin-off - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de



Das belegt nur, dass sie zwischenzeitlich krank war. Nicht, dass sie an der Produktion nicht beteiligt war - oder wer denkst Du denn, hat Gilroy dazugeholt? Der Weihnachtsmann? 



Lucatus schrieb:


> 2 werf ich jetzt einfach mal so in den Raum weil die bist jetzt alles was mit Star wars zu tun hat einfach vergeigt hat und die ersten 2 folgen von the mandalorian wirklich gut sind



Mit Kennedy = Schlecht, ohne = Gut... eine viel zu einfache Sichtweise...



Lucatus schrieb:


> und ja solo ist der erste film der finanziel gefloppt ist aber nach 2 schlechten filmen von den einer wirklich grotten schlecht war braucht man sich auch nicht wundern wenn sich die Zuschauer nicht länger verarschen lassen wollen und ich denke das wird man auch bei 9 merken



Wir reden in etwas mehr als einem Monat darüber...


----------

